# Im having a baby!!!!!



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Well I'm not, but my wife is Just found out my wife and I are having a baby. Not sure the sex yet, but she is 2 months along and we had our first ultrasound last week.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How exciting for you.  Congratulations to you and your wife.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Well I'm not, but my wife is Just found out my wife and I are having a baby. Not sure the sex yet, but she is 2 months along and we had our first ultrasound last week.


javascript:void(0);
    Congrats! Congrats!Congrats! Congrats!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Cheerio!

Anyone know how Martin Vickers and his wife are doing? Last I heard, she was being induced. That was a day or two ago.

L


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cheerio - 
That is great news!  It's wonderful you are so excited too!  Keep us posted - and best thoughts to your wife.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations Cheerio!  Keep us posted, we love babies and kitchenaids, and tea, and coffee, and babies and gonna have babies, oh yes, kindles  



Have not heard from Martin yet - hope everything is fine and they are just busy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

They were being induced on Thursday.  I hope everything is great also.  Hopefully they'll be home soon and let us know.  And pics too, hopefully.
deb


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Congrats! Is this your first?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations!

And _What to Expect When You're Expecting_ is available for Kindle, I see....


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats! Such a happy moment in life!


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> And _What to Expect When You're Expecting_ is available for Kindle, I see....


The only one I could get my husband to read was this one!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Anyone know how Martin Vickers and his wife are doing? Last I heard, she was being induced. That was a day or two ago.


They were supposed to induce Thurs., so if everything went perfectly they just would have come home today. I'm guessing they're a little busy right now 

And congratulations, cheerio! Looks like we have lots of future Kindlers on the way!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yahoo...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Now would that be a "Kindlette?"


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations Cheerio


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations Cheerio.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations!

Babies are so exciting! (As long as they're someone else's at this point! LOL!)


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

My youngest just turned 11 and caught her first king salmon (white)
you have a lot to look forward too congrats
sylvia


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Major congrats!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations Cheerio!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats to you and your wife Cheerio.  i was thinking Kindle would be a really nice name for a girl or boy.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> congrats to you and your wife Cheerio. i was thinking Kindle would be a really nice name for a girl or boy.


It IS the word for a girl or boy if you live in parts of southern Germany... "Kind" is German for "child". and in some of the regional dialects in the south they also say "Kindl" as a diminutive. Pronounced exactly the same as Kindle.

(I always wondered whether anyone at Amazon was aware if this... considering how much like a child some of us treat our K's, clothing them and protecting them, etc.)


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> Congrats! Is this your first?


Yes


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cheerio said:


> Yes


Prepare to have your life change...in a good way. At least you have 7 or 8 months to get ready.

L


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations!  

My little girl was just born this last Thursday (June 4).  We are at home now, and though our sleep schedule is very different now, we wouldn't change it for the world.  I know you are very excited.

Martin


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations Cheerio & Mrs. Cheerio!!!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats to you and your Wife


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats to you and your wife ~ Cheerio.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

A hearty congratulations to you and your wife!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations, Cheerio!

My first born (a girl) turns 21 in September. The stories I could tell you . . . but you'll find out on your own, so enjoy the journey . . .  even the down days because they really do grow up far too fast.

Debra


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats to your and your wife!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and your wife!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

That's great news!   Congratulations to you and your wife!  

N


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Its hard to individually quote everyone

Thanks you to all


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yipee!!!  Yahoo!!  Hooray!!!

When "bibitz" is 6'3" and eats you out of house and home...remember this post.  Congrats.

KINDLEBOOKS:  What to expect when you are expecting.


----------

